# New guy



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a 14 ft flats boat with a 25 mercury on it. I am looking to get into gigging. I need some suggestions on light set up, best time to go and some area I can try out. It is my and my 7 year old son getting into it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I am in Baldwin County not to far from the gulf.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome to PFF

Zdub


----------



## rob1475 (Sep 5, 2012)

*lights*

i use a 12 volt 100watt bulb soldered to some wire covered with liquid electrical tape and a PVC rig i made up.
bulb goes in the water with two of them it lights up around 20 foot around my jon boat. bulbs are about 5.00 each have them set up with spade plugs for quick change out and no generator noise. batt. last longer then i want to gig for. i have to post a pic latter.


----------



## rob1475 (Sep 5, 2012)

*lights*

i use a 12 volt 100watt bulb soldered to some wire covered with liquid electrical tape and a PVC rig i made up.
bulb goes in the water with two of them it lights up around 20 foot around my jon boat. bulbs are about 5.00 each have them set up with spade plugs for quick change out and no generator noise. batt. last longer then i want to gig for. i have to post a pic latter.


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

I still like using a 100 watt pole light because it lets you position the light where you want it, and it allows you to work different depths and keep your light a foot or so off the bottom so you can spot the fish better. I like battery power because I don't want to hear a generator all night. I normally use a trolling motor on the transom with a foot switch on the bow for propulsion and I use my gig to steer. This is a very cost efficient, yet productive method.


----------



## fish styx (Jan 29, 2010)

Don't listen to them go get you some starfire twos they run off a twelve volt batter 250,000 candle power and they are twenty dollars a piece put out a good 15 ft radius extremely bright and there water proof last a couple years I start going at end of September and gig about 30 on average a nite and I'm walking not using a boat


----------

